# 2009 Scott Addict "Highroad" edition an R4?



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all, I am new to the Scott family. I just purchased a new 2009 Addict HTC highroad team edition frame. I was wondering if anybody could verify which Addict this acutally is. According to the website it looks like an R4, it is the only one that does not have an ISP for that particular year.

thanks


----------



## jfg (Jun 13, 2011)

It is most likely an RC. I have a 2010 frame from HTC. Very nice frame, enjoy.


----------



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like that year they also had an addict sl frameset. Mayne I will give scott a call and see what they say.


----------



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

jfg said:


> It is most likely an RC. I have a 2010 frame from HTC. Very nice frame, enjoy.


You were right! I called Scott today and talked to "Ben" from bicycle tech support. He told me that the team models are in fact the Addict RC. I asked about the seatpost, and he said that it was rider preference on whether or not the frames were ISP or non ISP. Apparently, a lot of the team riders preferred the non ISP according to him. So as you can imagine, I'm pretty stoked to know I have an RC!


----------



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I just happened to come across this article when looking for bottom bracket options, looks to me like its an LTD.

"Team Columbia is using our standard Addict LTD frame and fork," said Scott team equipment manager Hermann Pacal. 

https://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009/probikes/?id=mark_cavendish_columbia_scott09

Here is a pic of my frame
<a href="https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/?action=view&current=mybike.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/mybike.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TenaciousB (Oct 18, 2009)

I posted a pic in the other thread, but in case you didn't see it. Here is the final product.

<a href="https://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/?action=view&current=2009Addict.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll26/TenaciousB74/2009Addict.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

